# Duda circuito Fuente tv



## manu12 (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola, tengo un tv sin voltaje en el secundario de la fuente conmutada, al circuito controlador pwm LD7575 no le llega voltaje en el pin 6, segun el datasheet el voltaje para el funcionamiento sería de 11v como minimo y 25v como máximo, me gustaría saber de donde sale el voltaje para su funcionamiento, ya que en el pin 6 tengo 0v, solo tengo voltaje en el pin 8, no tengo esquema, adjunto una imagen de uno que he hecho yo.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola buen dia manu12.La tension de arranque de esa fuente ,viene por la pata 8 del ci,marcada como HV,comproba si tenes esa tension,la tension del pin 6 ,aparece luego de que la fuente inicia,pero para eso tiene que arrancar,vas a tener que medir elemento por elemento hasta encontrar el culpable.Es muy probable que el problema este del lado frio.

Pd si no lo hiciste ,cambia el opto.

Adjunto datasheet.



Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola, bueno el esquema tiene errores de conexionado. Corrige eso, para poder hacer un mejor seguimiento.
El 1er. error está en el punto de alimentación del +B al chopper, pues está conectado en un punto erróneo.
2do. El MOSFET no posee conexión de surtidor a GND.
3ro. El condensador C23, no está aterrizado a GND.
4to. La salida OUT está conectada a Surtidor en lugar de puerta.
El pin 6 tendrá tensión cuando arranque la fuente.
Mide continuidad entre éste pin y GND, suele haber un zener interno en ésta entrada y pudo cortocircuitarse.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 29, 2017)

Sumándome a las recomendaciones que te dan los colegas, sería bueno que aportes más datos.

¿Marca y modelo del TV? ¿Síntoma de la falla? ¿Fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas?

Toda esta información es importante porque seguramente la fuente que estás revisando tiene diagrama esquemático en internet, y eso sería útil para no partir a ciegas con una reparación de fuente.

Suerte.


----------



## manu12 (Ago 29, 2017)

Gracias a todos por responder, esta fuente tenía abierto el mosfet que es un smk0760, tenía quemadas las resistencias r39,r40,r41,r42,r50, las resistencias r47 y r1 que está equivocada y es de 220 ohm en abierto, el condensador c1 100uf y 400v, totalmente descapacitado y sin esr, he sacado el optoacoplador y lo he medido al parecer está bien, no sé si se habrá dañado el circuito pwm ld757.
Me gustaría probar la fuente sin estar conectada a la mainboard, he probado alguna haciendo un puente entre el pin on/off y el de 5v o 3,3v, pero en esta tengo dudas donde hacer el puente, tiene un conector de 12 pin donde salen los voltajes hacia la main, y lleva escrito lo siguiente:
P1,2,7,8:
P3: ADJ
P4: ENA
P5,6: 12V
P9,10: 5V
P5: 5VSB
P12: PSON


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 29, 2017)

El puente debe ser entre 5VSB y PSON.

Sube fotos de la fuente o escribe el número de parte para ver si hay diagrama o no.


----------



## manu12 (Ago 29, 2017)

Gracias a todos por responder, esta fuente tenía abierto el mosfet que es un smk0760, tenía quemadas las resistencias r39,r40,r41,r42,r50, las resistencias r47 y r1 que está equivocada y es de 220 ohm en abierto, el condensador c1 100uf y 400v, totalmente descapacitado y sin esr, he sacado el optoacoplador y lo he medido al parecer está bien, no sé si se habrá dañado el circuito pwm ld757.
Me gustaría probar la fuente sin estar conectada a la mainboard, he probado alguna haciendo un puente entre el pin on/off y el de 5v o 3,3v, pero en esta tengo dudas donde hacer el puente, tiene un conector de 12 pin donde salen los voltajes hacia la main, y lleva escrito lo siguiente:
P1,2,7,8:
P3: ADJ
P4: ENA
P5,6: 12V
P9,10: 5V
P5: 5VSB
P12: PSON





skynetronics dijo:


> Sumándome a las recomendaciones que te dan los colegas, sería bueno que aportes más datos.
> 
> ¿Marca y modelo del TV? ¿Síntoma de la falla? ¿Fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas?
> 
> ...



El tv es un tv scott ctx 220, los síntomas que tiene es que no enciende, ni siquiera se ilumina el led de standby, la fuente que lleva es ls2204025 v1.0


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 29, 2017)

No le encuentro diagrama, pero en el pin 6 del LD7575 deberías tener cerca de 12v una vez que simulas el pulso de encendido (entre VSB y PS-ON).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2017)

Dado, el listado de componentes dañados que mencionas, es muy probable que el CI controlador esté estropeado.


----------



## manu12 (Ago 29, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Dado, el listado de componentes dañados que mencionas, es muy probable que el CI controlador esté estropeado.



Gracias, estoy a la espera de que me llegue, cuando lo pruebe comentaré.
Saludos



He puenteado la fuente y no le llega voltaje al pin6  del Ci controlador, solo le llega al pin8 232v.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2017)

Cómo has puenteado la fuente?


----------



## manu12 (Ago 29, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Cómo has puenteado la fuente?



He puenteado como ha dicho el compañero skynetronics, he hecho un puente con una resistencia de 10k entre 5vsb y pson.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 29, 2017)

manu12 dijo:


> He puenteado como ha dicho el compañero skynetronics, he hecho un puente con una resistencia de 10k entre 5vsb y pson.



10K es un valor muy alto a mi parecer. Para ese tipo de pruebas, sería más recomendable usar un valor desde 470R a 1K.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2017)

Hay que ver cuántas fuentes posee el tv. Y la que tú estás trabajando, es la principal o la sub-pwr?


----------



## manu12 (Ago 29, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> 10K es un valor muy alto a mi parecer. Para ese tipo de pruebas, sería más recomendable usar un valor desde 470R a 1K.



He probado algunas fuentes con la resistencia de 10k como protección y siempre han arrancado sin problemas, el problema de esta fuente es que no tengo ningún voltaje en el secundario, ni siquiera el voltaje de standby, sospecho del circuito integrado controlador LD7575, he medido entre el pin 3 y 4 y hay un corto.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 30, 2017)

Según el diagrama de aplicación no debería haber un corto entre el pin 3 (CS) y 4 (GND). Si retiras el LD7575, ¿sigues teniendo un corto entre esos pads de soldadura?

De todas formas dijiste en el #10 que no le está llegando alimentación al IC salvo el voltaje en el pin 8 (HV). Tendrás que ver si la falta de alimentación se debe a un corto del propio IC o de algún componente asociado.

Suerte.


----------



## manu12 (Ago 31, 2017)

Ya retiré el LD7575 y el corto ha desaparecido, ahora tengo una resistencia 220ohm entre las pistas 3 y 4 que le corresponden a CS y GND del circuito integrado, estoy a la espera de que me llegue el CI, el que lleva es un LD7575BG y yo he comprado el LD7575PS.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 31, 2017)

Esperemos que con eso, soluciones la falla. Se agradecerá tu reporte para que le sirva a los otros usuarios que tengan algún problema similar.

Suerte.


----------



## manu12 (Sep 5, 2017)

Bueno pues ya le he puesto el LD7575PS tengo 14 voltios en el pin 6, pero sigue sin voltajes en el secundario, el voltaje standby 5vsb ¿debería aparecer sin puentear la fuente? subo un esquema que he encontrado, al final tendré que comprar la fuente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2017)

Hola, el CI, que instalaste es nuevo?
Puede haber más de un componente dañado. Chequea el resto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2017)

El 494 recibe alimentación ?


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 5, 2017)

manu12 dijo:


> Bueno pues ya le he puesto el LD7575PS tengo 14 voltios en el pin 6, pero sigue sin voltajes en el secundario, el voltaje standby 5vsb ¿debería aparecer sin puentear la fuente? subo un esquema que he encontrado, al final tendré que comprar la fuente



Si antes no tenías 14v el pin 6 del antiguo LD7575 entonces algo ya arreglaste, pero seguramente la magnitud de la falla es mayor a la que pensabas.

El voltaje de stand-by tiene que estar *siempre presente*, independiente que le simules el pulso de encendido o no.


----------



## manu12 (Sep 6, 2017)

> Hola, el CI, que instalaste es nuevo?
> Puede haber más de un componente dañado. Chequea el resto.


Es nuevo, solo que cambian las ultimas cifras de la nomenclatura, lleva un LD7575BGS y yo le he puesto un LD7575PS



> El 494 recibe alimentación ?


No recibe alimentación



> Si antes no tenías 14v el pin 6 del antiguo LD7575 entonces algo ya arreglaste, pero seguramente la magnitud de la falla es mayor a la que pensabas.
> 
> El voltaje de stand-by tiene que estar siempre presente, independiente que le simules el pulso de encendido o no.


 
No tiene ningún voltaje, ni siquiera el standby, voy a ver si consigo alguna fuente para cambiarla entera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2017)

Fijate que el *ENA*ble , a través de Q1 y Q2 alimenta con 12 V al 494.

Fijate si en Emisor de Q2  tenés los 12 V.


----------

